# [solved] wlan0 disappeared

## dgiorgio

I always connected the interface wlan0.

I enabled in kernel "Device Drivers > Network device support > Universal TUN/TAP device driver support"

compiled and installed the kernel, rebooted the PC.

I added "openconnect" in USE variable.

ran emerge

```
emerge -uNDv world && emerge -c
```

thereafter disappeared wlan0

I did the reverse process, the problem continues.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # ifconfig -a
> 
> eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # iwconfig 
> 
> vmnet8    no wireless extensions.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.11.59 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.7.2, glibc-2.16.0, 3.8.4-gentoo x86_64)
> ...

 Last edited by dgiorgio on Fri Mar 29, 2013 3:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dgiorgio

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # modprobe rtl8192se
> 
> # lsmod 
> ...

 

----------

## SamuliSuominen

Can you provide some outputs? Does the driver use firmware, are you using >=sys-fs/udev-199-r1 where USE="firmware-loader" is optional? Anything in /sys/class/net/* 

Are you using new enough udev so that the predictable names could be used instead? Is the emerge of sys-fs/udev saying any warnings about leftover files, or anything else

in the end? It has various checks for possible old conflicting configuration files for example.

Some push to right direction, I hope:

```

# emerge -pv sys-fs/udev

# rmmod rtl8192se

# modprobe rtl8192se

# dmesg

# ls -l /sys/class/net/*

# udevadm test-builtin net_id /sys/class/net/wlan0 2> /dev/null

# ls -l /etc/udev/rules.d/*

```

Last edited by SamuliSuominen on Fri Mar 29, 2013 1:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dgiorgio

I want to remove everything related to the kernel.

I removed the "/lib64/modules"

remove the "/sys/modules" would be a good idea?

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *dgiorgio wrote:*   

> I want to remove everything related to the kernel.
> 
> I removed the "/lib64/modules"
> 
> remove the "/sys/modules" would be a good idea?

 

Err, /proc and /sys gets created by the kernel you are running, don't delete anything there ... no point

----------

## dgiorgio

before doing the procedure, updated the gentoo.

I saw that udev was updated.

wlan0 is working again.

thanks

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *dgiorgio wrote:*   

> before doing the procedure, updated the gentoo.
> 
> I saw that udev was updated.
> 
> wlan0 is working again.
> ...

 

add [solved] to the subject if you have time. thanks!

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

 *ssuominen wrote:*   

> Does the driver use firmware, are you using >=sys-fs/udev-199-r1 where USE="firmware-loader" is optional?

 

This was what bit me when I merged world last night, which upgraded udev from 197-r9 to 199-r1. I didn't have the firmware-loader USE flag set before and it didn't matter for udev-197-r8 but certainly did for udev-199-r1. The dmesg command showed me that the firmware for my Intel Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300 wireless controller was not being loaded, and wlan0 was completely absent. Adding firmware-loader to the sys-fs/udev entry in /etc/portage/package.use and rebuilding udev solved the problem.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *Fitzcarraldo wrote:*   

>  *ssuominen wrote:*   Does the driver use firmware, are you using >=sys-fs/udev-199-r1 where USE="firmware-loader" is optional? 
> 
> This was what bit me when I merged world last night, which upgraded udev from 197-r9 to 199-r1. I didn't have the firmware-loader USE flag set before and it didn't matter for udev-197-r8 but certainly did for udev-199-r1. The dmesg command showed me that the firmware for my Intel Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300 wireless controller was not being loaded, and wlan0 was completely absent. Adding firmware-loader to the sys-fs/udev entry in /etc/portage/package.use and rebuilding udev solved the problem.

 

Nod. The USE="firmware-loader" is enabled by default in the ebuild so only users of USE="-*" should have issues (and that's what the users of -* asked for, to not be handheld at all).

I don't think we can disable it anytime soon, since the kernel firmware loader is only in 3.7'ish, well, properly in 3.8/3.9. So leaving it enabled by default for few years, I hope they

don't completely remove it (I mean the upstream maintainers, not the Gentoo maintainers)

----------

